# Die Gilde "Good Old" auf dem Server Amanthul sucht nette Member



## Koenti (6. März 2015)

Hallo, hier erst mal ein paar Infos zu uns:
Gegründet wurde die Gilde von 6 Spielern, die sich schon seit Jahren kennen und vieles zusammen erlebt haben. An Spielen haben wir schon vieles durch (SWToR, GW2, TESO usw.) sind aber immer bei WoW geblieben. Das wichtigste für UNS, war immer der SPASS miteinander, egal ob im TS, im Chat oder auch privat. Jeder wird Respektiert und gehört.

Wir sind ein kleine aktive Gilde, mit max. 25 aktiven Accounts. Möchten also keine Massengilde werden.

Jetzt suchen wir zum Start und den weiteren Verlauf von WoD noch ein paar aktive Mitspieler ü30 (drunter möglich), die mit uns gemeinsam den neuen Content unsicher machen wollen. Gemeinsam Questen, Instanzen bestreiten, Erfolge sammeln, alte Raids betreten oder einfach nur in einer lockeren Runde, die Zeit im TS verbringen.

Unser Raid ist keine &#8222;gogo, Ich will, beeilt euch&#8220; Veranstaltung. Wir werden Raids mit dem *nötigen Ernst* angehen aber trotzdem in RUHE und ohne Stress. Dazu gehört auch mal eine Raucherpause oder sonstiges! Kein Progress! Wir arbeiten mit einem *Raidpoo*l, keinem Stamm. Da die Raids im normal und neromode flexibel sind, stellt dies kein Problem dar.

*Wir erwarten:*
-Spaß am Spiel
-funktionsfähiges Headset (für Raid und Ini Pflicht)
-Nutzung von TS3 und/oder Chat
-Humor, Respekt, kritikfähigkeit und Freundlichkeit
-ü 30 Jahre alt (drunter möglich)
-Anmeldung auf unserer HP

*Wir bieten:*
-aktiv genutzten TS3 Server
-Spaß im TS, Chat und Spiel &#61514;
-Erwachsene Mitglieder
-Humor, Respekt und Freundlichkeit
-eigene Homepage

*Raidzeiten:*
Raidtage sind bei uns der *Donnerstag*, *Freitag* und *Samstag* wobei wir drei Raids ansetzen aber nur an zwei Tagen (die, mit den meißten zusagen) Raiden. Uhrzeiten werden aufgrund von Schichtdienst, Hobbys, Familie usw.ein wenig variieren. Donnerstags beginnen wir immer um 20.15 Uhr, Freitags kann es ein wenig variieren (21.15 oder 22.30Uhr), Samstags starten wir um 21.15Uhr

Sollten wir euer Interesse geweckt haben, so meldet euch im Spiel bei:
-Anksú
-Snoose
-Jimtom
-Nörgli
-Nêytîrî
-Pêrwoll

Oder über unsere HP: http://www.good-old-amanthul.de

Die Gilde "Good Old"


----------

